# F1 Zone 4 Walkabout (Fri)



## tttex (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
I am selling one pair of Singapore F1 2012 Walkabout (Fri) tickets at $110 for both tickets. Cant make it to the event last min. 

Tickets already sold out for this category.

Pls PM me if interested. 

Deal at any any MRT station in Singapore. Thanks.


----------

